# Marriott's Shadow Ridge Enclaves



## mitchandjeanette (Aug 11, 2009)

I am looking for floor plans of the 2 bedroom Enclaves in Palm Desert.  I can find them for the Shadow Ridge, but not the Shadow Ridge Enclaves.  Also I thought II had the Enclaves listed as 6-2-8 and 8-2-8?  But it is now ends at 6-2-8.  Did anyone else notice that?

MR2


----------



## NWL (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a PDF document that includes the floor plan for the Deluxe Enclaves.  PM me if you would like a copy.

Cheers!


----------



## applegirl (Aug 13, 2009)

Both types of 2 bedroom units at Enclaves should sleep 8 people, so I don't know why it would say 6.  As far as I know all units have a King bed in each side plus a sleeper sofa, so you should be able to sleep 8 total (which would be very cozy!).

Janna


----------



## gomike (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is a floor plan of the two bedroom deluxe thanks to Nancy






Does anyone have the floor plan for the two bedroom studio lockoff unit?


----------



## Empty Nest (Jan 22, 2010)

The reason for the difference is that the Deluxe sleeps 8 privately- hence 8-2-8.
The standard sleeps 8, but only 6 privately- hence 6-2-8.

we toured Shadow Ridge this week. There are no more Deluxe units for sale, they are all sold out. They should be available in about one year.  Of course, they still have plenty of standard units.

Mike


----------



## NWL (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's the description of the Deluxe.  Notice the bold highlights:

Villa Amenities* 
• 137 square feet private balcony off the master living room     
PLUS a second 130 square foot private balcony off the (Deluxe  
Lock-Off) living area with mountain, pool or fairway views 
• Approximately 1331 square feet 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom villa  
(second bedroom is a Deluxe Lock-Off) 
Easy access to two additional pools, bar & grill and walking trials 

• *Accommodations for up to 8 people (sleeps 8 on site/trades as  
6 through Interval International *

• Comfortable Desert Contemporary living room with  
40” LCD Flat-Panel TV with large glass windows to maximize  
desert views 
• Fully equipped kitchen with modern stainless steel appliances,  
dishwasher and four burner glass range with separate dining     
area 
• Luxury Master bedroom with 26” LCD Flat-Panel TV 
• Master bathroom with frameless shower enclosure, granite     
countertops and modern up-set bowl sinks 
• Luxury Desert Contemporary Design 

Deluxe Lock-Off Amenities 
• Only current Marriott Vacation Club Property to include a  
“Deluxe Lock-Off” with a completely separate living room 
and upgraded kitchenette 
• Separated Living Area with 32” Plasma TV and attached  
130 square feet private balcony with mountain, pool or  
fairway views 
• Upgraded kitchenette with stainless steel appliances including a 
full refrigerator, two-burner glass range and 18” dishwasher 
• Private one-bedroom with 26” LCD Flat-Panel TV 
• Bathroom has dual bedroom OR living room entrance with granite countertops and frameless shower enclosure 
• 

Cheers!


----------

